# Chesapeake Rentals



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m looking to head to Chesapeake bay for two days with my family and was looking to rent a boat in the 30-40 foot range. Does anyone have suggestions of good charter firms in the area and locations I should visit?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You may contact:

BaySail 
Tidewater Marina
Havre De Grace, MD
410-939-2869

They have a small fleet of Hunters and Catalinas in the 31 to 36 foot range. Boats are no older than 1998 and some are brand new.

I''ve not sailed in that area yet but it looked very scenic from shore.


----------

